

I shared his post at HN and he landed a job on Zendesk - armandososa
http://www.rodrigogalindez.com/archivos/working-for-zendesk/

======
bd
It's interesting how negative were comments on the original post about the
redesign. HN can be very tough crowd to please :)

~~~
mahmud
[this is gonna sound a bit meta and weird, but bear with me]

Not everyone gets it.

If you have advanced knowledge and expertise in a certain field of study, or
even just a knack for it as a layman, you could be speaking Truth about it,
your every word advancing the field and breaking new ground, but you will
never be heard or understood by the majority. Every field of specialization
has this mass of rote practitioners, text-book bureaucrats who perceive it
only as it's taught, as it exists, and can not visualize it further than its
current state.

Let me repeat that again: for every field of art, science, work, study, etc.
the great majority of its practitioners can not see the future of their craft,
all their mind can conceive is how things are _NOW_. If they could see past
today, they would invent the future.

That's why if you're lucky enough to be "peerless"; when you're least
understood by everyone (and I don't mean in an emotional "kumbaya" sense, but
as in research) when your Idea has no google hits, when you can't find a
reference text, a conference, or a consortium addressing your questions ..
it's those times when you need to take a deep breath and ask yourself: Am I
batshit insane, stupid, or do I have a genuinely novel idea?

A good metric is when you have _few_ peers. The more prominent they're, and
noted for their smarts, the better. If you find yourself corresponding with
the primary sources of a new art, or science, or a new field of mathematics,
you know you're breaking new ground.

So, just because a bunch of people shoot your idea down doesn't necessarily
mean it's bad. It might be that you're talking _above_ the masses, and
addressing only a select few specialists, perhaps in a highly adapted "domain-
specific language" (the exact terminology might be different, specially if
you're a bright layman; but you mourn just the same, your shared agonizing
pain, and you're understood, at least for now, by just by a handful few.)

[I said this was gonna be meta]

~~~
ahoyhere
You had me nodding my head.

I am constantly frustrated by being "peerless" in terms of interaction design.
When I talk about how things are broken, I get blank stares. People rabidly
defend the status quo. Most interaction designers are button-twiddlers.

What keeps me sane is A) knowing that there are a few people out there, even
if I don't talk to them, who must be on the same page. I use their software
and it doesn't make me want to puke.

And B) I have a group of friends who understand me. None of them are
interaction designers or even heavily invested into creating software (with
the exception of my equally crazy husband), however.

I think this actually helps them get me, because they're not chockful of
preconceived notions. I can tell them, "Imagine if you could..." and they go
"Yeah! And what if...?" -- my friends who are more nerdy, about either ui or
code, go "But x already does y." (Which isn't even remotely what I was talking
about.)

It's like the people who are actually in my field(s) think in terms of
Concrete Nouns and merely use those Nouns Concrete in various recombinated
forms, so if you try to come up with something that doesn't already exist,
their brains break, and they barf out "But, ...".

Pardon the self-absorbed rant, but the downside to this is that not only am I
lacking good outlets for discussing and growing my ideas, I'm lacking good
outlets for smart constructive criticism. And I miss that.

------
armandososa
Just in case somebody doubts the amazing community HN is, I posted Rodrigo's
twitter proposal last week and now he has a job at Zendesk.

~~~
sz
Can you add a link to your original posting?

~~~
rodrigogalindez
This is the original post: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1752256>

Oh, and thanks Sosa!

------
petercooper
Very cool story, but how can you hire someone from Argentina so quickly? Does
the US have a special visa setup with them or something?

~~~
ichverstehe
"Plus, the dream is completed by being offered to flight to Zendesk
headquarters in San Francisco for a couple of days." - sounds to me like he
will be working remotely.

~~~
petercooper
Ahh, for some reason I interpreted that as being for an interview of sorts. It
didn't even occur to me that he could be working remotely. I must be more old-
school than I imagined ;-)

------
stevederico
truly a great story and a great company. Congrats and keep up the blog posts!

------
rokhayakebe
HN, hands down the best community on the web.

------
tudorizer
Congratulations!

